# Range not allowing reloaded ammunition.



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

A new range opened in my local area several months ago. There range rules state no reloaded ammunition allowed. They also state that all ammunition will be inspected before it is taken on to the range. 

Can any one think of a reason why they would not allow reloaded ammunition to be fired? Are they just trying to get you to buy your ammunition from them?

Be Safe,
FloridaGuy


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They are a bunch of liberal weenies and they are trying to make more money off of you. I would shoot somewhere else.:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They are being protective of their range and equipment.
Not only that, but they are being pretty nice about it. Many private ranges require you to buy ammunition only from them, and don't allow you to bring your own in.

Nobody but you knows what you put into your reloads. Nobody knows whether or not your reloads are safe to use.
The range owners also don't know whether or not your reloads are just too "hot" for their equipment and their bullet-stop.

Therefore: "No Reloads Allowed. We Need to Inspect Your Ammunition."

If you agree that "they are a bunch of liberal weenies and they are trying to make more money off of you," you can always take your business elsewhere.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I wouldn't go as far as saying they're being nice, but Steve covered all the whys. It's a hard-to-gauge safety risk if they allow reloaded ammunition.

I personally draw my "liberal money-grubbing weenies" line at those ranges which require you to buy their ammo, which is why I don't go to the one on the south side of Lexington. I don't see the point in paying a 50% markup for subpar ammunition that I have no intention of shooting otherwise.

KG


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

I have heard that some insurers are putting the requirement on the ranges.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

What they are asking seems fair and certainly protects everyone...


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They are being protective of their range and equipment.
> Not only that, but they are being pretty nice about it. Many private ranges require you to buy ammunition only from them, and don't allow you to bring your own in.
> 
> Nobody but you knows what you put into your reloads. Nobody knows whether or not your reloads are safe to use.
> ...


Yep--- all the above.


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

My range sales reloaded and new ammo.

I still buy my ammo from WalMart.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

YUP
liability insurance - property insurance etc
my local GS does not allow any bullet with over 2000fps and no rifles except 22lr


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

It might be an insurance requirement. Or, it might be a conscious or unconscious decision to exclude shooters that do not fit their preferred customer image. 
A serious handloader will know what I’m saying. 
In any case, I would respectfully take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

My range says no reloads, use their ammo only. What do they sell? Their reloads. They say it's for insurance reasons - I think more to sell ammo. I take my own, but I do buy theirs in enough quantity to keep both of us happy. They need the money, they are pretty good people and the range is very convenient, I don't mind giving them more than just a range fee.


----------

